# Vbulletin help needed



## bullwinkle1

i help run a vbulletin web forum and since we had a server crash a month ago the forum has been slow to sluggish at times, i believe it could be the way we put the site back into operation via copy paste and making a new db and then copy pasting the old db contents and using the original db's to power the site, however i am at a loss to figure out how to fix the slow speeds tried everything i could thing of even :banghead:, and help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wmorri

I would recommend that you post on the vBullentin forum as they will be able to help you more than we can here.


----------

